#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Unterschied Lorazepam und Lormetazepam >

## Frechdachs99

Hallo ! 
Ich habe meinen Arzt gebeten, mir Tavor als Notfallmedikament für Panikattacken zu verordnen. Ich habe mit diesem Medikament bereits gute wenn auch wenig Erfahrung. Nun sehe ich, dass auf dem Rezept "Lormetazepam" steht. In Tavor ist aber der Wirkstoff "Lorazepam". Meine Recherchen im Internet ergeben, dass Lormetazepam eher für Schlafstörungen eingesetzt wird.
Kennt sich jemand mit diesen zwei Wirkstoffen aus? Kann ich Lormetazepam genauso wie Lorazepam für Panikattacken einsetzen? 
Frechdachs

----------


## spokes

Es gehört wie Lorazepam zu den Benzodiazepine. Wieso probierst du es einfach nicht mal aus? Dann weißt du, ob es dir was bringt. Der Doc wird sich schon was bei gedacht haben.

----------


## Frechdachs99

Wenn, dann habe ich Tavor bisher immer in beruflichen Situationen genommen, bei Angstattacken wegen Prüfungen oder Reden. Wenn ich aber nun einen Wirkstoff nehme, der bei starken Schlafbeschwerden eingesetzt wird, dann habe ich einfach Angst davor, dass ich im Job einschlafe oder anderweitig geistig nicht mehr fit bin. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit beiden Wirkstoffen? Bzw. hat jemand schon mal Lormetazepam genommen?

----------


## spokes

Wieso fragst du nicht beim Arzt nach?

----------


## Frechdachs99

Weil er jetzt am Wochenende nicht erreichbar ist und ich gerne mit Betroffenen Erfahrungen austausche.

----------


## spokes

ok, hast du schon mal dran gedacht, bzgl. der Angstattacken eine Psychotherapie zu machen?

----------


## Frechdachs99

Eine Verhaltenstherapie wegen sozialer Phobien habe ich erfolgreich hinter mir.

----------


## spokes

klasse. Und eine VT noch mal wegen der anderen Ängsten wäre nicht denkbar?

----------


## Frechdachs99

Ich habe keine anderen Ängste.

----------


## spokes

> Wenn, dann habe ich Tavor bisher immer in beruflichen Situationen genommen, bei *Angstattacken* wegen Prüfungen oder Reden.

  

> Ich habe keine anderen Ängste.

 ein Widerspruch in sich...

----------


## Frechdachs99

Warum?

----------


## spokes

du sagst, du hättest keine Ängste und willst Tavor gegen Ängste haben?

----------


## Frechdachs99

Ich kann Deine Beiträge nicht so recht verstehen. Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass ich keine Ängste habe  :Huh?:

----------


## spokes

Beitrag von 12:15 und 12:27 noch mal lesen. Ich fragte dich, ob du gegen deine Ängste vielleicht noch mal eine VT machen könntest und du schreibst mir, dass du keine Ängste hast. Das ist für mich ein Widerspruch in sich...

----------


## Frechdachs99

Nein, Du hast mich gefragt, ob ich nicht gegen die "anderen" Ängste eine Verhaltenstherapie machen möchte, dann habe ich geschrieben, dass ich keine "anderen" Ängste habe. Meine Ängste begrenzen sich auf Soziale Phobien. Ich verstehe Dein Problem nicht so ganz. Kann es sein, dass Du verschiedene Threads durcheinander würfelst?

----------


## spokes

ich werfe nix durch einander.  
Was hat eine soziale Angst mit Prüfungsangst zu tun? nix.  
Ich habe sehr wohl verstanden, dass du erfolgreich eine VT gegen die soziale Phobie gemacht hast. Meine Frage war, ob du in Erwägung ziehen kannst, gegen die anderen Ängste (=Prüfungsangst!) erneut eine VT zu machen. Anscheinend kommt diese Frage bei dir nicht an.  
ich bin jetzt hier raus.

----------


## Frechdachs99

Achso, daher wohl das Aneinandervorbeireden. Wenn Du Dich näher informieren möchtest, hier wird das Thema Prüfungsangst näher beschrieben: Soziale Angststörung 
Mir wärs aber ehrlich gesagt auch lieber, wenn wir hier nicht weiter über verschiedene Phobien bzw. Verhaltenstherapien diskutieren würden. Meine Ursprungsfrage ging dadurch nun nämlich ziemlich unter.

----------


## TopRanger

Hey Frechdachs, 
nimm gleich Dein Rezept untern Arm und lass Dir ein neues ausstellen. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Dein Arzt die beiden Wirkstoffe verwechselt hat.
Ich bin Krankenpfleger in einer Psychiatrie und kann berichten, dass Lormetazepam zumindest bei uns nur bei schweren Schlafproblemen eingesetzt wird, während Lorazepam das typische Medikament gegen Panikattacken ist.
Deine Befürchtung, dass Du nach der Einnahme ungewollt einschlafen könntest, kann ich verstehen und unterstreichen.
Mit Deinem Arzt hast Du vermutlich vereinbart, dass Du Tavor=Lorazepam bekommst und er hat Dich vermutlich nicht darauf hingewiesen, dass er Dir etwas anderes verschreibt? 
Er hat sich verschrieben. Totsicher.  
Bitte berichte hier, wie die Geschichte weitergeht. 
Liebe Grüße
Thomas

----------


## josie

Hallo Frechdachs!
Ich kann mich den Worten von Thomas nur anschließen.
Es kann auch sein, daß der Arzt schlichtweg die Wirkstoffe durcheinander geschmissen hat. 
Auf alle Fälle ist es so, wenn Tavor von dir schon genommen wurde und es dir geholfen hat, dann solltest Du jetzt nicht auf ein starkes Schlafmittel umsteigen und dann während einer Prüfung einschlafen!
LG Josie

----------


## kaya

Lormetazepam wirkt auch anxiolytisch -kommt auf die Dosierung an-. 
Vielleicht hat der Hausarzt das Medikament gewechselt, um Gewöhnung und Toleranzzunahme bei Lorazepam zu umgehen. 
Dass Benzodiazepine ein hohes Suchtpotenzial haben, brauchen wir hier wohl nicht zu erwähnen...

----------


## Frechdachs99

> Dass Benzodiazepine ein hohes Suchtpotenzial haben, brauchen wir hier wohl nicht zu erwähnen...

 Nein, brauchen wir nicht. Ich weiss das, deshalb nehme ich Tavor normalerweise ja auch nicht. Höchstens in schlechteren Zeiten 2-3x pro Jahr je eine Tablette. Mehr waren es noch nie. Ich bin absolut nicht suchtgefährdet..... Tavor habe ich schon seit vielen Jahren immer wieder mal als seelische Krücke in meiner Handtasche. Manchmal gehts mir damit einfach besser. Nur, meine letzten Tavors sind nun schon seit über einem Jahr abgelaufen, deshalb wollte ich mir neue verschreiben lassen....  
Ich danke Euch sehr für Eure Antworten. Morgen gehe ich zu meinem Arzt und lasse mir ein anderes Rezept geben...

----------


## Frechdachs99

> Vielleicht hat der Hausarzt das Medikament gewechselt, um Gewöhnung und Toleranzzunahme bei Lorazepam zu umgehen.

 Nein, das glaube ich nicht. Ich hab Tavor schon über ein Jahr nicht mehr genommen. Und wenn, dann hätte er das doch mit mir besprochen?  Nun, auf jeden Fall bin ich nun davon überzeugt, dass mir ein starkes Schlafmittel nicht bei einer Panikattacke hilfreich ist.

----------

